
On Nomad Flag Theory - jjspano
https://nomadcapitalist.com/flag-theory/
======
jjspano
I think the use case for Flag Theory tactics are becoming increasingly
evident, especially in these wonky times.

Autonomy is a tough thing to hash out in the modern world. It's not easy to do
things like get a 2nd passport or residency, legally minimize your tax
obligation, travel in accordance with various country's rules/restrictions so
you can live such a lifestyle.

I may not yet be living the Flag Theory lifestyle and it may not it be easy
but god damn it, it's going to be worth it!

